# Sheep for wool???



## ThePigeonKid (Jun 24, 2011)

I am wondering what would be the best breeds of sheep for wool. I would like to know where or what the best resources for information on how to shear, and the whole process for the wool. I was hoping to get one sheep and put it with my goats this year and see how it goes. 

Thanks in advance for your help. 

Just trying to get as much information as possible before I dive into the unknown.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 24, 2011)

Best breed depends totally on what you want the wool FOR. There are lotsa differences, it is not just all the same thing. (Also at least in some breeds e.g. shetlands there is a lot of variation among individual sheep, so for some purposes you may need to personally inspect the individual sheep or a sample of their fleeces, before buying, rather than just assuming anyting with that breed name will suffice).

For shearing, unless you already own clippers/shearers for other animals, or have plenty of money for discretionary spending, the standard shearing resources may not be highly useful to you b/c they tend to assume you have a proper electric shearing machine and a lot of sheep to do (and to practice on). For just one sheep, I would think the most practical thing would be to find some local small-flock owner who would be willing to come over and do it for you for a case of beer or something like that; or, failing that, do it with blades or scissors, with the sheep standing or lying down, i.e. NOT running thru the usual sitting-position-for-sheep judo exercises that are done to commercially shear.

(e.t.a. -- for what to do with the wool once it is off the sheep, you need to talk to handspinners, google up handspinner websites, or that sort of thing... to some extent of course it depends what you want to do with the wool, e.g. making into yarn for knitting vs doing felting projects or quilt batting or whatever)

(edited to also add -- if you only want one sheep and are primarily interested in the fleece it would be cheaper and easier to BUY a fleece, at least the first year to see if you like it and want to go to the trouble of actual sheep ownership and shearing. Something to consider anyhow)

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jun 24, 2011)

I was hoping to make yarn for my Mom to knit with.  Thank you very much for your help.  I am considering raising sheep but want to carefully weigh everything first.  I will go and google.  Knowledge is power.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 24, 2011)

even for knitting, there are different types of wool depending what you're wanting to make. I'd suggest talking to the handspinner community, or anyhow doing some reading, and maybe buying a fleece to play with this year. Then you can decide whether you want to go in for an actual sheep, and you will have at least one data-point of what the fleece was like vs how it spun and knitted up and whether you want something like that again or something different 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 24, 2011)

The Merino ( there are 3 types depending on amount of skin folds) has the finest wool of all sheep, but are on the smaller side and flighty. It originally came from Spain.   The Ramboulett was developed from the Merino in France, has very good fine wool, is a larger sheep, and much more docile. The Ramboulett range ewes in the West was the basis of wool production and crossbred meat lamb market using Suffolk and Hampshire rams. The Corriedale's ( developed in the US) wool  is much like the Ramboulett's and has more meat characteristics and quite docile. There are many more breeds to consider, but depends on the finess and leangth of staple of it's wool requirement. Cost of shearing a sheep in today's economy  is very high, even if you can find a shearer willing to come just for one or a handfull of sheep.


----------



## RustyDHart (Jun 26, 2011)

I raise Scottish Blackface.....they have a longer, more coarse wool used for rugs and outer garments....very durable and warm.   The breed is very old, medium size, both sexes are horned......very beautiful sheep to have.


----------



## nsanywhere (Jun 27, 2011)

I recommend the book "In Sheep's Clothing" - it details each fiber breed with info about how long the staple is, fineness, animal care, etc. etc. I got it on Amazon.

I went to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival last May because they have a breed show - 41 breeds there this year. I talked to A LOT of different people- farmers, spinners, knitters, etc.- watched the shearing how to, spinning, and all the zillions of other sheep how to stuff. After narrowing it down by the size of animal and care I was able to manage, the decision for me was really easy.

I already have 3 shetland/merino mix sheep. Turns out they are one of the smartest breeds (which I knew from when they learned to open the latch on the chicken coop, bust in, and eat all the grain!).

I just added a young blue faced leicester from a breeder near York PA who I met at MD festival. This breed is one of the dumber ones - she just sits around, happily eating or resting, staring off into space. Bless her! Her wool is insanely beautiful and my local spinning group is already clamoring for her fleece.

There are a bunch of sheep shows coming up though the fall. Google "fiber festival" or "sheep festival" - Rhinebeck NY is one of the biggest held in October. I would say go to at least one and talk to everyone, look at the sheep up close, and get to know the breed not only for its fiber, but also care. I never knew some sheep were as big as a pony!

Hope that helps.


----------



## pairadice (Jun 27, 2011)

You will get many different opinions on what the best breed is for wool.  I am a handspinner and I have several breeds for a variety of fiber.  Generally, coarser wool is more durable(great for carpets) but finer wool is softer.  The longwool breeds have a nice luster but not as soft as the fine wools.  I think for a beginner spinner Romney and Border Liecester may be a good choice.  They have longer staple so it's easy to spin.  Romney is on the finer side of the longwools.  Personally I love my CVM/Romney cross sheep for the wool.  It has a little longer staple, crimp, luster, and a bit finer than purebred Romney.   My medium wool breeds are nice for socks and mittens.  The down breeds often have a springiness to their fiber but not one of my personal choices.   Maybe try few sheep of different breeds and experiment.  Definately check out a sheep and wool festival if you can so you can get your hands on the different types of wool.  When you look at sheep to buy part the fleece on several differnet parts of the body to see that the wool quality is uniform.  Some will look great at the shoulder but not so great on the hindquarter(where "kempy" undesirable fiber tends to reside in some sheep).  Good Luck and have fun shopping for sheep!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 28, 2011)

I love my Romneys and would absolutely recommend them.  They come in white and natural colored too!


----------

